# Problème Clé USB NTFS Mac



## Driss88 (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai récemment acheté une clé usb philips 16 GO avec un lecteur bluray 3D de la même marque. J'utilise actuellement un Macbook Pro v10.6 et le souci que j'ai avec ma clé c'est que je ne peux pas copier dessus mes films volumineux (>4GO) de format mkv pour les lire sur mon bluray.
Après plusieurs recherches pour résoudre le problème, voila les étapes entreprises jusqu'à ce soir:
-Formattage de la clé en Mac OS étendu, les films se transfèrent sur la clé mais impossible de les lire sur le bluray. (Le lecteur ne reconnait meme pas la clé).
Le seul format que le lecteur bluray, le macbook pro et PC ont en commun est le MSDOS FAT32. Donc je reformatte ma clé en FAT 32.
- Téléchargement du logiciel MKVtoolnix pour couper les films mkv en plusieurs parties pour qu'ils puissent créer plusieurs fichiers inférieurs à 4go. Chose faite mais quand je les transfére sur ma clé usb, le bluray reconnait la clé et m'affiche les fichiers mais n'arrive pas a les lire, il maffiche le message suivant: format vidéo non pris en charge.

Ma question: Y a-t-il un moyen pour que je puisse transférer des fichiers mkv > 4go sur ma clé usb et qu'en même temps cette derniere reste compatible avec PC et le lecteur Bluray?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## tombom (2 Janvier 2011)

ben ton lecteur bluray ne lit pas le format MKV (vu que "format non reconnu") 
tu avais donc deux soucis en un, tu as resolu le premier ( a savoir fragmenter tes fichiers pour qu'ils fassent moins de 4 Go)
maintenant, il ne te reste plus qu'a trouver une format compatible avec ton lecteur (avi ? par exemple )


----------



## Garnet (2 Janvier 2011)

Pour transférer des fichiers supérieurs à 4Go sur ta clé et qu'elle soit compatible avec windows, il faut qu'elle soit formatée en NTFS. Tu n'as plus qu'à la formater en NTFS à l'aide de Windows et après, pour l'utiliser sur ton mac, tu télécharges NTFS Mounter (http://ntfsmounter.com/) pour pouvoir écrire sur ta clé.
C'est comme ça que j'ai résolu ce problème.


----------



## tombom (2 Janvier 2011)

le probleme c'est que son lecteur ne lit que le FAT apparement...


----------



## Garnet (2 Janvier 2011)

Ah mince, j'avais pas capté ...
C'est quand même pas clairement dit : j'avais compris que c'était le seul format qu'ils avaient en commun. Si son lecteur lit le NTFS, ça marche ... Après, si le lecteur ne lit pas les MKV c'est autre chose ...


----------



## tombom (2 Janvier 2011)

il y a deux soucis : le format de la video lu par le lecteur ET le format de la clé reconnu par le lecteur, qui impose une taille inferieur à 4 Go


----------



## slayersword (2 Janvier 2011)

C'est quand même idiot un lecteur bluray qui ne supporte que le fat32 en externe ..... parce que les fichiers provenant d'un bluray sont logiquement énormes ...


Je suis de l'avis de Tombom. Reste à mettre tes fichiers en morceaux compatibles avec ton lecteur, tu dois avoir tout ça sur la notice. Mais c'est vraiment pas pratique.


----------



## Driss88 (3 Janvier 2011)

Petite précision: Mon lecteur lit bien le format MKV, j'ai bien veillé à vérifier cette option très importante  à mes yeux avant de l'acheter. En premier lieu, j'ai transféré sur ma clé USB un épisode de série en format MKV à savoir un fichier de 1,2 GO, j'ai pu le lire sans problème.
Mon souci c'est que quand j'ai découper un film mkv de 12 GO en 4 parties avec MKVtoolnix pour qu'il forme des fichiers de 3GO chacun et qu'il soit transferable sur ma clé, le lecteur Bluray m'affiche les titres des fichiers mais n'arrive pas à les lire sous prétexte que la résolution de la vidéo n'est pas prise en charge.
Alors pour le NTFS, est il possible de formater ma clé en NTFS directement depuis mon mac?
Est ce que la clé en NTFS fonctionnera avec mac? PC? et mon lecteur Bluray? est ce qu'elle pourra accepter des fichiers >4go?


----------



## tombom (3 Janvier 2011)

NTFS = spé de windows
Mac os (-> HFS) = spé mac
FAT = intercompatibilité mais taille limitée des fichiers 

il existe ensuite sur mac comme sur Pc des outils qui permettent de pouvoir reconnaitre les formats de l'autre plateforme (Paragon par exemple)
de plus je crois que sur mac, le format NTFS, est disponible en lecture, mais pas en ecriture...


----------



## Netoile (22 Janvier 2011)

Je suis intéressé par la solution à ce problème car je rencontre exactement le même.
Pour tenter de faire avancer le débat, mes fichiers mkv "coupés" devenus illisibles (sur le mac comme sur le lecteur bluray) sont redevenus lisibles après mise à jour de MplayerOSXExtended. Mais toujours pas sur le lecteur de salon. Je pense donc qu'il s'agit d'un problème d'ancienneté du codec. Malheureusement, même après mise à jour du logiciel interne du lecteur bluray via le site du constructeur, les fichiers restent illisibles ("format video inconnu").

Il resterait donc à "forcer" MKVtoolnix à encoder avec un "vieux" format mkv confused ...

Merci à ceux qui auraient une idée !!


----------



## gta841 (4 Février 2011)

Garnet a dit:


> Pour transférer des fichiers supérieurs à 4Go sur ta clé et qu'elle soit compatible avec windows, il faut qu'elle soit formatée en NTFS. Tu n'as plus qu'à la formater en NTFS à l'aide de Windows et après, pour l'utiliser sur ton mac, tu télécharges NTFS Mounter (http://ntfsmounter.com/) pour pouvoir écrire sur ta clé.
> C'est comme ça que j'ai résolu ce problème.



j'ai eu le meme soucis et j'ai installer ntfsmounter mais comment on le parametre car je peux pas coller sur ma clé des fichiers??


----------

